# Motorcycle Logging



## arkie (Apr 8, 2012)

Stumbled across this and thought it might be of interest....


----------



## jxmcguire1 (Apr 8, 2012)

arkie said:


> Stumbled across this and thought it might be of interest....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkTLUqIdpDo&NR=1



Hope he doesn't get splinters!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2012)

Man that was unbelievable. I can't imagine that those are anything but balsa logs but even then. Just crazy. As someone who appreciates the weight of even a short wet log AND a former rider I cannot imagine that that's real. It sure looks it though. 

:i_dunno:

Arkie next time you post a youtube video click the TV icon on the right side opf your tools in your text box, it's a drop-down menmu, and select the youtube option then paste the code in. It's the same one you pasted in your post so this is very easy to do, it's only 2 mouse clicks and 2 seconds. I did it for you this time.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 8, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't buy a used bike from that guy.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 9, 2012)

As he gets on down the road, it looks like that bike could use some new shocks. Crazy. Gary


----------



## CodyS (Apr 12, 2012)

I was thinking, what would happen if he tipped over to one side and the two logs on the upper side fell on him... squash


----------



## leviblue (Apr 13, 2012)

I heard Harley was coming out with a Log Hog bike. Maybe that's the prototype?


----------



## Mandolin (Apr 29, 2012)

Man, I done seen it all now. I agree on the balsa. I'd like to see that guy with four hickory's loaded on that bike. Probably be kinda rough in a curve.


----------

